# Horseshoe Curve (West Highland Line - Scotland)



## Lesjordans (May 30, 2006)

http://www.deviantart.com/view/34044493/

Opinions, Comments and Constructive Criticism Appreciated  

Jordan


----------



## macawlvr (May 30, 2006)

Love the photo, great colors and nice comp. But why did you name it Horseshoe curve? your choice or is it alredy named that way. Just don't see the connection.


----------



## Lesjordans (May 31, 2006)

*The horseshoe curve is what that bit of railway is called because it goes round 2 mountains like a horse-shoe shape*


----------

